# Why does she dig into us?



## Dora's Mom

I just had a couple questions about Dora's latest idiosyncrasies. First of all, she does like to dig, but not in the grass. When I get in her pen with her and sit down cross-legged, she will get in my lap and dig into my ankles or...well, my crotch! She does this to my husband too. I was just wondering what the heck is up with that?? :wacko1: It doesn't really bother me so much as confuse me. I just want to know what she's thinking when she does that.

Also, she likes to tear up her bed. Her pen is just an enclosed area on the kitchen floor and in my opinion, that tile is a little cold for when she gets tired and wants to take a nap. I put a towel in there, but she plays with the towel and wads it up so it doesn't cover enough of the floor for her to sleep on. Does anyone have any ideas for a bed that a puppy won't be able to chew up? Or maybe I should just give her a bigger towel?  Thanks.


----------



## bellapuppy

My Maggie and Trixie "dig" too. Maggie especially. She will be on the bed or floor and lay next to me and dig at me. I have no idea why but it is funny and rather endearing. As for balling up the towel? They all do that. They have to "fluff" their pillow and customize it for their comfort. I would put down a larger mat or blanket with a blanket she can ball up. I bought a snuggle cup that my girls like to dig into and fluff around to their liking. Just doggie behavior.


----------



## Dora's Mom

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Nov 19 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853001


> As for balling up the towel? They all do that. They have to "fluff" their pillow and customize it for their comfort. I would put down a larger mat or blanket with a blanket she can ball up. I bought a snuggle cup that my girls like to dig into and fluff around to their liking. Just doggie behavior.[/B]


Yeah, I think I'll just give her a beach blanket or something. I got a little lambswooly bed for her but sure enough she started tearing pieces of cotton off of it and eating it...so I had to take it away. I wish she'd let me give her a nice bed but at this age I expect her to chew up whatever I give her.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

My baby digs when she's sleepy.


----------



## jmm

Dogs dig to make their "bed" comfy...it is an instinct called nesting. All dogs may do it. 

The best chew proof bed is no bed at all.


----------



## Dora's Mom

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 19 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853013


> Dogs dig to make their "bed" comfy...it is an instinct called nesting. All dogs may do it.
> 
> The best chew proof bed is no bed at all.[/B]


Thanks J! I guess she's just sleepy. I'll throw a bigger towel in her pen but I always keep a close eye on her and will take it away if she tries to shred it.


----------



## cleooscar

All my 3 like to dig when we all get into bed. It's quite funny to see all 3 going at it at once.


----------



## Maglily

Jodi digs that lambswooly fabric too and tried to eat it...so no more of those beds. He still digs but doesn't damage the other beds.
He digs away and tries to gather a towel on the floor, moving backwards all around the room with his ears flapping.


----------



## paris

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 19 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853013


> The best chew proof bed is no bed at all.[/B]


I can attest to that...after going through two beds, I bought our chocolate lab puppy a "chew proof" bed. You should see the big hole in put in that!

As far as digging, Paris loves to dig. She will dig in the carpet or in my lap. I can ask her if she wants to dig and off she goes.


----------



## silverhaven

It is odd isn't it? I have never had a dog that dug like that before. Lola tries to do it on my leather sofa :shocked: and on me. She knows not to now, I would tell her no and if she continued she went in her playpen, she got the message quickly. She is only allowed to dig on her little bed, and she loves to have a good go at that. Seems to be when she is tired or frustrated.


----------



## HaleysMom

I always ask Haley if she is trying to dig her way to China??


----------

